# Sure is quiet in here...



## Morgan RedHawk (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone made any progress setting up new machines, or made anything cool with them lately?  I got my 1236 up on the stand...still haven't had time to finish setting it up or post up some pics yet.  Yall put up some pics, if you have some new ones.. and here is a couple to get things started.  

Pallet Murder (carefully braced on either side of the headstock to prevent tipping)




Sliders from my favorite store.  They made moving the base easier..but not easy.



I made sure I stayed the hell out of the way.



Pulling the stand under the lathe..still staying the hell out of the way.



Mostly done!  (for now)


----------



## Andre (Jun 18, 2014)

Congrats on the new lathe!

Nothing new around here. You've probably seen my lathe project, but that's paused to make larger jaws for my wood lathe's four jaw scroll chuck. Making them sorta in this style: http://www.borouz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/jaws_14.jpg

Going to make some wood bowls for moms birthday, thankfully I have a few months so I'm not rushing. Anybody interested in woodturning here?


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 18, 2014)

Did you just receive yours or have you had it for a while and just getting around to setting it up?

Good to see you have yours set up.  Now lets see some chips.

I am just waiting on my Precision Mathews 1340GT and 935TV then I will be blowing this place up with pictures as I have a lot of work I have committed to once they are up and running.

I also have a few things that I want to machine for the new equipment and shop but I will have to squeeze them in between other client work.

My wife even joked with me saying she knows she won't see me for a while and I will be putting in some late nights playing with the new "toys".:thumbsup:

Mike.


----------



## mgalusha (Jun 18, 2014)

My machine (1440BV) keeps on spitting out chips, no drama. I did see how much metal I could remove in a single pass the other day just out of curiosity, the feed clutch starts slipping at .200 DOC/.400 OD on mild steel, unknown alloy, with a freshly ground and honed HSS bit. The machine wasn't straining, it simply slipped the feed clutch. I have change gears in for the last threads I cut and I suspect if I swap the top gear from 60T to 30T it will hog off more metal before slipping since that will allow a lower feed rate.


----------



## francist (Jun 18, 2014)

Andre said:


> Congrats on the new lathe!
> 
> Nothing new around here. You've probably seen my lathe project, but that's paused to make larger jaws for my wood lathe's four jaw scroll chuck. Making them sorta in this style: http://www.borouz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/jaws_14.jpg
> 
> Going to make some wood bowls for moms birthday, thankfully I have a few months so I'm not rushing. Anybody interested in woodturning here?



Yeah, used to do quite a bit of it on my Sagar lathe. Mostly from "found" wood (lots of fruit trees, big hedge species like holly, etc round here) which is really quite gorgeous lots of times. Still have the lathe but don't do much on it anymore. But I still really like it -- I always tell people it's one of the few machines in the shop you can just doodle on!

-frank


----------



## ricsmall (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks great redhawk! Mine (pm1236) is setup and running, but not many projects yet. Made lots of chips while getting a feel for it though. I've made a couple small things, will post pics sometime tomorrow. Practiced a lot of threading with the metric setup just so I'll be accustomed to it if ever needed. Also worked on my 4j getting it right, just having fun. Now the fun starts for you, start making chips!


Edit: I've also started grinding some of my own tools. I started out with indexables, learned what a tool is supposed to do, and have ground a couple of my own for special purposes. Luckily the two I have ground work pretty good, though I know they're not perfect. I'll post pics of those as well. 

Richard


----------



## coolidge (Jun 19, 2014)

Just waiting on you to give up close up shots and info on that DRO :whistle:


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jun 20, 2014)

Andre, Thats a nice lookin bowl.  I have been thinking about getting a wood lathe eventually.  I only ever got to play with one once, but it was sure fun!  Like Frank says, you can have fun doodling on them..

I have had the 1236 longer than I should to have just got it on the stand.  I am in school and work, so it took me a little over a month to get it up there.  In the mean time, however, I did manage to get it mostly cleaned, so it should be ready to start making chips as soon as I get it leveled up.  Luckily, one of our clients at work is a huge scrap yard, and the owner said I could take whatever bits I wanted to practice with.  I told him I just needed to "borrow" some scraps and I would bring them back in little baggies when I was done with em.

Mike, yeah man, post em up!  I love lookin at yalls pics.  All the pics and write ups made lifting my lathe onto the stand pretty easy.  They also made my decision as to which lathe would be right for me and easier one.

I have been practicing grinding various tool shapes, as well.  They seem to look like the examples from Tubalcain's videos...soon I will see how good a job I am really doing.  Richard, are you using one of those green wheels?  I have just been using the standard wheels that comes with the grinder, but have been thinking about trying one of the other types.

The DRO is the standard Eason ES-8A that PM offers.  I had Matt and crew install it.  It seems pretty nice, has sin, cos, tan, square root calculations on it and can do some other things.  I will post up a close up for you this weekend.


----------



## rc63 (Jun 20, 2014)

Well I got my pm1640 in today! unfortunately, I'm missing a couple of key parts. IE: 3 and 4 jaw chucks. Other than that its beautiful!)












Bob


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 20, 2014)

rc63 said:


> Well I got my pm1640 in today! unfortunately, I'm missing a couple of key parts. IE: 3 and 4 jaw chucks. Other than that its beautiful.
> 
> 
> Bob




Wow, that thing is a beast.  Congrats on the new arrival.  Can I ask once you were told it was being shipped, how long did it take to arrive?  

Mike.


----------



## Andre (Jun 20, 2014)

francist said:


> Yeah, used to do quite a bit of it on my Sagar lathe. Mostly from "found" wood (lots of fruit trees, big hedge species like holly, etc round here) which is really quite gorgeous lots of times. Still have the lathe but don't do much on it anymore. But I still really like it -- I always tell people it's one of the few machines in the shop you can just doodle on!
> 
> -frank



I know, metalwork is something to be done, you have to know what your doing. In woodturning you don't know what your doing till it's done. Thats why I keep doing it even though metalwork is preferred for me.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 20, 2014)

looks ppuuuurdy...


----------



## rc63 (Jun 21, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Wow, that thing is a beast.  Congrats on the new arrival.  Can I ask once you were told it was being shipped, how long did it take to arrive?
> 
> Mike.



Hi Mike,
I ordered it first week of May. Took Matt about 10 days to prep it. unfortunately the thing just sat there on the dock with the carrier for about a week+.
Finally Matt had to go to the place and put it on a FedEX truck last Monday eve and it arrived here Yesterday before noon! He ate the extra shipping charges as it was expedited. Matt really came through on that. By no means was it his fault. He is one busy guy.




Bob.


----------



## rc63 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks guys,
I still have much to do on the garage before I can make chips. No conduit ran yet. Still need to figure out machine placement. I have a big ole
Thomson Model F surface grinder to install and the Lagun needs brake shoes (head is tore down ATM). Looking for a Vertical band saw as well.
Amongst other things I cant think of right now.








Bob


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 21, 2014)

rc63 said:


> Hi Mike,
> I ordered it first week of May. Took Matt about 10 days to prep it. unfortunately the thing just sat there on the dock with the carrier for about a week+.
> Finally Matt had to go to the place and put it on a FedEX truck last Monday eve and it arrived here Yesterday before noon! He ate the extra shipping charges as it was expedited. Matt really came through on that. By no means was it his fault. He is one busy guy.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob.  So if you ordered it the first week of May, I am assuming he had it in stock and didn't have to wait for it from oversees, is that correct?

Mike.


----------



## JayBob (Jun 21, 2014)

I received my PM1236 not too long after you received yours, Morgan.  Unfortunately, a crazy work schedule and a new baby have kept from getting it completely set up.

It's up on the stand and powered up, and has even made quite a few chips already (nothing requiring much accuracy), but I've yet to make a base for it, so it's not leveled yet either.  I just received the metal I ordered for the base a couple days ago, so I might work on getting the base made this weekend.  Do you know what shade of blue it was that you used for your base?  I have some touch up work to do on the top of the stand, and would also like to paint my base to match, like you did.

Also, I don't know if you mentioned it or not, but if you haven't leveled yours yet, I recently bought a Starrett machinist's level that I wouldn't mind loaning out to you, since you're local.


----------



## rc63 (Jun 21, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks Bob.  So if you ordered it the first week of May, I am assuming he had it in stock and didn't have to wait for it from oversees, is that correct?
> 
> Mike.



You r correct. He had it in stock. I was looking at 1440 but since that one was in stocks I grabbed it.


Bob


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jun 22, 2014)

Bob, that sure is nice looking machine.  What is your plan to get it down from the pallet?  

JayBob,  The stand had a few spots where the paint had flaked off and some surface rust had formed.  I tried to find a color that would match it, but was unsuccessful.  I found that the Rustoleum Sail Blue (7724) was very close.  I cleaned up the rusty spots with a flap disc, hit it with some of the Rustoleum self etching primer and painted it.  It looked pretty good, but I just couldn't get past the slight mis-match.  I ended up repainting the entire base and chip pan.  I don't know how well it will hold up, but I have had good results with their enamels in the past, so I figured I'd give it a go.  I let it sit in the hot garage for a week before I messed with it.  It seems to have toughened up nicely.  It hasn't wrinkled up and seems to be withstanding the machine oil just fine.  Time will tell.  While I was at it, I used some electrical tape to mask off the rubber on the leveling feet and hit the tops of them, too.  I appreciate the level offer.  I do have one of the 96 series levels, but if you have one of the master levels, and have time, you could bring it out and we could cook out or something.  I am in no particular rush, though.


----------



## rc63 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm waiting on my buddy coming with his back hoe as we speak matter of fact. I pulled the back splash off and have it slinger up with heavy tie dwn straps.


----------



## JayBob (Jun 22, 2014)

Morgan RedHawk said:


> Bob, that sure is nice looking machine.  What is your plan to get it down from the pallet?
> 
> JayBob,  The stand had a few spots where the paint had flaked off and some surface rust had formed.  I tried to find a color that would match it, but was unsuccessful.  I found that the Rustoleum Sail Blue (7724) was very close.  I cleaned up the rusty spots with a flap disc, hit it with some of the Rustoleum self etching primer and painted it.  It looked pretty good, but I just couldn't get past the slight mis-match.  I ended up repainting the entire base and chip pan.  I don't know how well it will hold up, but I have had good results with their enamels in the past, so I figured I'd give it a go.  I let it sit in the hot garage for a week before I messed with it.  It seems to have toughened up nicely.  It hasn't wrinkled up and seems to be withstanding the machine oil just fine.  Time will tell.  While I was at it, I used some electrical tape to mask off the rubber on the leveling feet and hit the tops of them, too.  I appreciate the level offer.  I do have one of the 96 series levels, but if you have one of the master levels, and have time, you could bring it out and we could cook out or something.  I am in no particular rush, though.


Hmm...well, maybe I'll just paint the base black, and try out that Rustoleum paint for some touchups.  I like the extra bit you did, painting the feet too.  Looks really good.

I'm not very well versed in the model numbers of the levels, but mine is a 98-8.  I assume that means it's a 98 series?  It's 8" long, which I imagine is plenty long enough for our purposes.

either way, I always enjoy a good cook out!


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jun 23, 2014)

Right..98, not 96...my bad.  I have the same level.  Sorry for the confusion.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Send me a PM when you get some free time.


----------



## rc63 (Jun 23, 2014)

It so nice to have buds with large, mobile hydraulic devices! we picked that puppy up and set it the shop (formerly the garage) in about ten min
And of course with my Springer (Bubs) diligently supervising the whole operation.









Bob


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jun 23, 2014)

Niiccce...that was a pretty good plan, I would say!


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks great.  Now lets see some chips.:thumbsup2:

Mike.


----------



## mgalusha (Jun 23, 2014)

Very nice, get that baby spinning. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rc63 (Jun 24, 2014)

In my excitement I forgot to put the darn thing on blocks so my pallet jack could get under it, (Sigh). Now I will have to get a cherry picker or devise a rigging fixture to put it on blocks so I can put leveling pads on it. Anyone know a good idea for pads?










Thanks
Bob


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 25, 2014)

If the leveling holes in the feet are threaded, just use the jack screw the lift the lathe a bit.  Jack, shim, jack, shim, rinse, repeat. Work from side to side on one end at a time to keep the lathe level, so there is no danger of tipping.  Once you get it up a bit, you can slide a shim under the bolt to keep it from digging in.

My favorite feet are 1/2 inch steel plate about 3 inches square, drill a divot in the center for the jack screw.  It keeps the screws from digging into the concrete.  I have heard that hockey pucks work, as do the commercially available machinery pads, check Enco for those.


----------



## rc63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just checked the holes in the base. No threads. 












Bob


----------

